# Ouseley



## edders05 (Mar 7, 2006)

Has anyone heard Frederick Ouseleys O Saviour of the World? It is a really beautiful piece, and I was just wondering if anyone else knew it.


----------



## Jon (Jul 13, 2006)

it's fantastic isn't it. He wrote a lot of other stuff - all terrible- but this is a little gem. I heard the BBC Singers perform it once, but it's rarely done - occasionally by church choirs on Good Friday


----------



## edders05 (Mar 7, 2006)

exactly what I think!


----------

